# Sunset Strings: *the* definitive review (SynthAndSoftware.com, Nick Batzdorf)



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 24, 2021)

Realitone Sunset Strings – Exclusive Synth and Software Review


Nick Batzdorf looks at a unique string instrument library that’s totally unlike any other one you’ve heard. Hi, welcome to another Synth and Software review – Realitone Sunset Strings. Realitone’s latest instrument is called Sunset Strings. It produces unique and pretty spectacular sounds that...




synthandsoftware.com





If you like it, please subscribe to SynthAndSofware.com and support professional music tech journalism (it's free).

If you don't like it, please subscribe to SynthAndSoftware.com and support professional music tech journalism (it's free).


----------



## Markrs (Feb 24, 2021)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> https://synthandsoftware.com/2021/02/realitone-sunset-strings-exclusive-synth-and-software-review/?preview_id=3588&preview_nonce=73fec998fd&preview=true&_thumbnail_id=3594
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You link gave me an error, about trying to access a draft



> Sorry, you are not allowed to preview drafts.


----------



## Denkii (Feb 24, 2021)

@Markrs Here you go:








Realitone Sunset Strings – Exclusive Synth and Software Review


Nick Batzdorf looks at a unique string instrument library that’s totally unlike any other one you’ve heard. Hi, welcome to another Synth and Software review – Realitone Sunset Strings. Realitone’s latest instrument is called Sunset Strings. It produces unique and pretty spectacular sounds that...




synthandsoftware.com


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 24, 2021)

Markrs said:


> You link gave me an error, about trying to access a draft


Fixed. Sorry about that, thanks Denkii!


----------



## Denkii (Feb 24, 2021)

@Nick Batzdorf at the end of the article you name the price for the library but right now you are stating the discounted intro price.
I think you should either state full price or say that it's a limited offer.

Other than that: A very playful article. Suits the instrument! The video examples make it easy to get through the written content. I'm not bashing your writing style, it's just my monkey brain attention span talking.

Will subscribe (I heard it's free).


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 24, 2021)

Thanks Denkii, we'll change the price if it goes up.

And you may not realize it, but what you're saying is actually a great compliment!

The Internet is a very different medium from print, and hopefully good writers - content producers - understand that. What you're reading doubles as copy for the video-only version I'm working on right now, but it's not any different from what I'd write anyway.

(Actually, I've always tried to make my magazine writing flow the way music does, if that makes sense.  But this is different.)

Anyway, your reaction is the exact one I want. Thanks!


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 25, 2021)

FWIW, I hope this is a new trend in how reviews are done. Having text with short audio/video examples mixed in seems like a much better use of the online format, compared to reviews that are entirely text or entirely video. At least to me, since I prefer the immediacy and "random access" of reading, with short audio/video examples when they're called for.


----------



## MA-Simon (Feb 25, 2021)

+1 love the short video examples. Optional (but fun) talking points. Straight to the meat.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 25, 2021)

Mike Greene said:


> FWIW, I hope this is a new trend in how reviews are done. Having text with short audio/video examples mixed in seems like a much better use of the online format, compared to reviews that are entirely text or entirely video. At least to me, since I prefer the immediacy and "random access" of reading, with short audio/video examples when they're called for.



Usually I prefer reading to video too, having gone to elementary school and learned to read. It's much faster than real time.

The main thing is that reviews are supposed to give you a sense of what the product is all about (from a disinterested party), and - much as I truly loved putting together print magazines - this is the perfect medium for that.


----------



## robh (Feb 26, 2021)

I subscribed because Nick made me. 😁


----------



## sinkd (May 29, 2021)

I'm not going to say whether I liked it or didn't like it, but I subscribed.

Who am I kidding? I LOVE Sunset Strings. Wow. What a great addition to my composer bat belt!!

I also really liked the format of the review--found myself thinking, "oh, cool. I can read the descriptions and scroll while listening to what Nick is writing about."


----------



## ism (May 29, 2021)

sinkd said:


> composer bat belt


I’m definitely going to be stealing this term.


----------

